# Hinweis für dieses Forum



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo User,

willkommen im Forum  Suche - Bereich. Hier könnt Ihr Suchanzeigen aufgeben und suchenden etwas anbieten. Wir möchten Euch auf diesem Wege aber auch bitten, Euch an die Verhaltensregeln zu halten. Wie es in den Allgemeinen Verhaltesregeln schon steht, ist das pushen ebenso wie das Doppelposting nicht gestattet. Wir werden, wenn diese Regel missachtet wird, Beiträge kommentarlos schließen/löschen.

Bitte haltet Euch dran, Denn nur so kann auf dauert das Forum übersichtlich bleiben.


Grüße coffee


----------

